# Lire informations dans iPhone avec l'app "Podcasts"



## claudius (4 Janvier 2013)

Avec l'arrivée de cette satanée app dénommée "Podcasts" mes habitudes de "podcasteur" fou ont chancelé. 

Ce qui me navre c'est l'impossibilité, à ma connaissance, de lire les informations placées dans la rubrique "Parole" depuis mon iphone, lors de l'écoute d'un podcast, comme je pouvais le faire avant.

Auriez-vous une idée pour retrouver ces "paroles" ? Merci d'avance

Cordialement


----------



## CBi (4 Janvier 2013)

J'ai laissé tomber Podcasts. Il n'y a rien à en tirer. 

Essaie RSS Radio tu devrais pouvoir récupérer toutes les infos que tu recherches.


----------



## claudius (5 Janvier 2013)

Finalement je suis passé à Downcast, il est beaucoup plus réactif que Podcasts et il indique une partie des contenus des podcasts.
Le problème est qu'il faut changer de méthode, gérer les chargement directs sur l'iPhone donc ne plus utiliser iTunes pour garnir l'iphone en podcasts


----------



## Lauange (6 Janvier 2013)

Hello

Les podcast ca fonctionne bien que sur Itunes et une ATV.


----------

